
Ask HN: Recommendations for free and open source HTML application templates? - hoodoof
I&#x27;m wanting to find free and attractive start points for my applicaton UI.<p>There&#x27;s so many spammy links when searching on this topic though.<p>Can anyone recommend really good free HTML template resources for building attractive sites and applications?
======
Carol_dev
Open Source.com had a few of these up the other day. Have a look through their
articles.

